

How Tiny Wings outflew Angry Birds - kanebennett
http://www.startupproject.org/2011/03/tiny-wings/

======
elephantman
Does Tiny Wings let you play music while playing the game yet?

~~~
kanebennett
The developer tweeted that he's submitted an update to the App Store which
includes that functionality. Hopefully it should be added soon!

Can anyone offer any further detail on that?

------
colourfulclock
All of your points are very, very true!

